

Opensource crossplatform game IDE with native code generators - petersvp
http://www.indiegogo.com/pi-engine?c=home&a=857997

======
delian66
The demo looks nice ... but what about iPhone support ?

~~~
petersvp
This project is still a baby, it is even not born baby. Yes, iPad and iOS will
be there, as noticed on <http://pi-dev.com/>, we just must find a way to
fundraise this project and start porting the engine

